# carfax.com?



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Has anyone used carfax.com? It's a website to get vehicle history reports. I'm in the market for a used vehicle and wondering if carfax is accurate & worth it.

How does carfax get this info?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Curly,

I would read Consumerreports first.
http://www.consumerreports.org/main/home.jsp

New Car Price Service
http://www.consumerreports.org/main...9&FOLDER<>folder_id=16271&bmUID=1021905846917

Consumer Reports Used Car Price Service
http://www.consumerreports.org/main...1&FOLDER<>folder_id=16271&bmUID=1021905955616

Bad thing is you have to pay to get all the info but I have there mag. so but you have to pay again to get info from the web site. But get the Buying Guide 2002 at the store and your find out the best models to get and models to stay away from.


----------



## lmckivison (May 6, 2002)

You might want to try AAA or your Sam's Club/BJ's Club. I'm a SAM's club member and got 1 car fax for free. It made me sleep better knowing that nothing was wrong with the car. 

Hope this helps!...........good luck.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. But carfax.com supposedly gives you info on a _specific_ car.

ie: 1. Title check: resalvaged. rebuilt due to damage. damage
disclosure

2. Registration: was it a lease vehicle. rental vehicle. taxi.

3. History details: where its been registered and what 
odometer reading was at time of registration.

Check it out. www.carfax.com Some dealerships have joined, and provided free listings on their vehicles. Click Find a Dealer >> Enter zip and make >> View inventory >> Choose a vehicle >> View full report.

Just wondering if this is legit.


----------



## lmckivison (May 6, 2002)

Yep! that's right. Sometimes you can get the dealer to give it to you for free also. I would pay the $19.95 or what ever the price is for one. It's peace of mind. But like I said before some clubs you belong to gives you one for free, I would check them out 1st. Same car fax just free.


----------



## ComputerFix (May 27, 2002)

In my experience, it wasnt worth it. 

As a test, a friend and I ran one on his vehicle when he sold it to me. We knew its history from day one (was originally bought new by his dad, title to his brother, title back to dad, title to him), so the accuracy could be verified. CarFax did NOT have an accurate history on the vehicle. They were missing the ownership period by his brother, the one in the middle of the chain, and they were missing other bits of info on the other title changes. 

I must give them credit though, they do support their "100% satisfaction" refund policy. I sent them an email stating that I was unhappy as the information wasnt complete or correct, and they immediatly gave me a refund. (if I remember correctly, my email reply from them showed up in about 10 mins, fastest net service I have ever gotten from a company!)

Like the other poster said, most dealerships will give you one, and if you are buying from a private seller, they may be willing to pay for it, but I would not put total faith in what it says.

Asking for one is probably more useful than actually getting one, if someone hesitates, that could mean they know that there could be something you won't like about the title history....and this technique doesn't cost you a thing ;-)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i couldnt get it to work at all.
couldnt even get my postcode in.

Not impressed.


----------

